# Adventure Time: Finn the Human - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34401[/img] 
*Title: Adventure Time: Finn The Human Collection* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* 

*HTS Overall Score:*72







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34409[/img]*Summary*
Cartoon Network has an incredible array of shows to pull from, some bordering on the bizarre and remind one of a drug induced coma, while others are extremely witty and humorous. The station tends to cater to adults with their themes and creative conversations, but the bright colors and flashing lights tend to make the little ones go “ooooooooooooo” and “ahhhhhhhhhhhhh” at the same time. “Adventure Time” mixes a bit of both, aiming itself directly at the teen fantasy genre, while blending in a healthy dose of stupid low brow “fart humor” as well. The fan base is one of those where you either like it or love it and I, for one, love the show to death. The writing is witty, albeit coated in a low brow veneer, and it’s constantly change and adapting as the years go by.

These sets are aimed squarely at the casual “Adventure Time” fans. The ones who aren’t wildly obsessed at having every single episode of the series in chronological season sets, and are nonplussed with the exclusion of any extras. Armed with a new set of “best of” episodes taken from season 4,5 and 6, Cartoon Network creates a 16 episode set that will have you laughing for all 3 hours of goofiness.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34417[/img]
The 16 episodes chosen for this set is pure gold. We get to see the season 5 finale of “The Lich” and thankfully they included the follow up episodes to the three parter in consecutive order. The rest of the episodes range from good to great with standout ones being “City of Thieves”, where the duo goes in and gets their “purity” stolen by a young thief. “Conquest of Cuteness” had me rolling on the floor as it took us back to season 3 and the famed “everything burrito”. 

The show is an incredible series that makes you wonder if you’ve taken some sort of illicit substance at times and just riddles with stupid humor. If you’re able to look past the blatant stupidity it becomes clear that the writers are making one big joke with the series as they weave political, moral and social tales into their gags and yuks. The writing isn’t as good as “Regular Show” or even “Phineas and Ferb”, but it is a great little show that is well represented in these 16 episodes. If you’re a fan of having complete sets this collection may not look as appealing, but a casual fan who wants some of the best episodes of the last 3 seasons will be more than pleased.




The episode rundown is as follows

*1. The New Frontier
2. The Lich
3. Finn the Human
4. Jake The Dog
5. We Fixed a Truck
6. Blade of Grass
7. The Red Throne
8. The Great Bird Man
9. One Last Job
10. Little Dude
11. City of Thieves
12. Conquest of Cuteness
13. Who Would Win
14. Ignition Point
15. Furniture & Meat
16. Sad Face*





*Rating:* 

Rated TV-PG



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34425[/img]The shows are presented in the standard modern TV aspect ratio of 1.78:1 and look pretty decent for the low budget works they are. The episodes are colorful and bright, ranging in intensity depending on which show it is. The detail is pretty decent, but the show is rather cheaply animated so it doesn't sport a whole ton of incredible detail to speak of. Black levels are pretty decent and I really can’t complain about the contrast, but the disappointing thing was watching some mild macroblocking and some rather obvious haloing around the characters. It's definitely a step up from the Cartoon Network Holiday Special for sure, as the macroblocking is much less. 












*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34433[/img]Given a 2.0 Dolby Digital track, the show maintains its original stereo track from the TV broadcasts. Dialogue is the main thing here and is replicated quite nicely. It’s well balanced with the rest of the sound effects and doesn’t’ sound muffled or tinny (as some other CN shows have suffered from. There is no real LFE to speak of and surrounds are silent due to the lack of anything but 2 channel support, but the track does what it sets out to accomplish quite well.







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34441[/img]*Extras* NADA
















*Overall:* :3.5stars:

These collections that Cartoon Network puts out are always geared towards the non completionist fans who want their quick fix of the show. These collections tend to put the fan favorites together, so those who want a quick last are easily satiated. “Adventure Time” is a love it or hate it type of show, and for the fans, it’s a drug like no other. This set is devoid of extras (like all the other bet of collections), but it DOES include a nifty “Adventure Time” foldable backpack, which technically can be considered one, albeit a more physical extra. For the non completionist “Adventure Time” fan, this set has some great episodes and well worth checking out. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jeremy Shada, John DiMaggio, Tom Kenny
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 2.0
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: TV-PG
Runtime: 176 Minutes
DVD Release Date: November 25th, 2014



*Buy Adventure Time: Finn the Human Collection DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Check It Out​*







More about Mike


----------

